# Chirping gears



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Is chirping gears hard for anybody to do? I've been able to do it ever since I was 16(in a B12!) with no teaching or reading about it or anything. I didn't even know what it was called! The 2 of my friends that are most into cars can't do it. One has never done it(Integra) and the other does it on rare occasion(Accord EX) and gets all happy and braggy about it. The Integra driver shifts very slowly anyway and is more into show, though. Is it difficult for a lot of people? or are my friends just freaks? It's just weird to me because I can do it every time I want to and have never even thought of it as something that was hard for people to do. I definitely plan to NOT do it after the turbo goes in though. No busted tranny for me!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I think I've done it maybe twice in my car. I shift damn near redline though and I do shift quick. Doesn't matter what my tires are like, worn out or new. I only chirped gears in a '91 that had a JDM swapped in.


----------



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

I have done it plenty of times in my SE-R,i can even get third gear to chirp,but thats with a good clutch,problem is its too hard on the trans,on my third one not even pushing 160 horse,my first car an 83 B-11 i went through 5 trannies talk about driving a car hard.....


----------



## sentrasersr20de (Jun 1, 2003)

My stock 91 SER chirps 1st and some times second gear. It's not difficult to do unless the car isn't set up right. I chirped first and second gear in my stock 78 Celica GT and that car would do 125mph top speed except it took awhile to get there.









----------------

www.geocities.com/sentrasersr20de/


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

I'm 15,and i use to chirp all the time in second,until...
my clutch got messed up!


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

I was able to do it in mine (from 1st to 2nd), until I bought chrome rims for my car.


----------



## TooSlo (Jun 26, 2003)

I used to do it in my automatic Eclipse... heh, that ownz you all.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I know this is a sentra Forum and thats the baby here but my buddy's GS-T can Chirp (completely break loose) in 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. I was like "shit: when I did it. doesn't do anything dumpin the clutch in a turbo wont do anything because they have no power until spool up but once the turbo spools, the tires go nuts until about 5 grand in 3rd gear...it's a lot of fun..can't wait for my SE-R to join the turbo world and show him whats up....


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

SkylineGTR said:


> *I was able to do it in mine (from 1st to 2nd), until I bought chrome rims for my car. *


Yeah... I've heard that the chrome rims don't help the chirp-ability of the tires... huh?


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

TooSlo said:


> *I used to do it in my automatic Eclipse... heh, that ownz you all.  *


No... you used to own an automatic.... we own you! Just by default!


----------



## TooSlo (Jun 26, 2003)

Nah, it was my commuter car. My "real" car was a built 91 All-Trac.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Chrome Rims are heavier then Non-chromes....that would add more weight thus making it harder to chirp..


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

HATEnFATE said:


> *Chrome Rims are heavier then Non-chromes....that would add more weight thus making it harder to chirp.. *


I think the biggest variable is your tires. I have a set i use for the track and a crappy set mounted on steelies. Steelies weigh a lot. I have Falken azenis tires and can chirp going from 1st to second. That's it. The crappy GY tires I have I can tear them up between 1st and 2nd, and then I can grab rubber going into third also. The tires are hard as all get out, they suck but they should last a while.


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

i can chirp with other cars......everycar i drive thats stick actually......but my b13 doesnt chirp./....it might be because i have 16" wheels on it....is there certain tactics used to chirp??all i do is shift as quick as i can....before redline.....is there something im missing?......


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

i can chirp fisrt, second & third in my b13...i have 17's with bolt-ons....i think it's because of my clutch it grabs like a mutha!!!!!


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

rEverOckS said:


> *i can chirp with other cars......everycar i drive thats stick actually......but my b13 doesnt chirp./....it might be because i have 16" wheels on it....is there certain tactics used to chirp??all i do is shift as quick as i can....before redline.....is there something im missing?...... *


Yes... an sr20


----------



## B13Sentra1992 (Mar 12, 2003)

oh comeon , make it true , an sr20det


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

i have a ga16 w/ mods in my b13 and can chirp up to third! without 
sr20!


----------



## SentraE (Jun 28, 2003)

ummm.... i have noooooo traction in first and second spins a little and 3rd chirps. one time the tires broke loose midway through 2nd and sent me on a wild ride.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I chirp second all the time in my B12 against crx's, civics, and preludes. I love the look on their face when they can't keep up!


----------

